# Bull Heads family and fish fry.



## alleyyooper (Sep 30, 2020)

May1974 I hd bought a new truck in April and already knew the truck a black and chrome beauty was a Piece of ****. I knew ford was on their way to screwing me over it too. My job was work a week laid off for two weeks and I could not find the funds a decent lawyer wanted. The answer today looking back was stop making the payments and let the bank deal with Ford.

My brother (Rob) and I load our fishing gear boats and motors up and head For Michigans Upper. A lake up there was great fishing tilll about mid July when it become so weed choked you could not run a 65 HP motor all the way across till it got so choked up with weeds you went no place.

How ever spring fishing was great for small mouths bass, northern pike, sun fish, blue gills, crappies, burbot AKA, Lawyer fish, dog fish and other names,

Small mouth season opened in two days so we started out for crappie, sun fish and blue gills. 
Wasn’t long and we learned the bull heads were spawning and the bite was on. 
Years a go Rob and I learned to keep a couple 5 gallon pails in the boat for our small fish. You have not lived unless you have had a big pike or other like kind of fish attack a stringer of fish hanging off the side of the boat a Alum boat at that.

Soon We had two pails full and it wasn’t even lunch time yet. Run into the camp unload the boat, start cleaning fish the old fashion way we had been taught as pups. Couple guys stop by and see what we are doing and said. You all call us dumb polocks.
Our way included pliers and knife to cut and skin. The way they showed us Dumb swedes was so easy and simple you could skin a 12’ bull head in less than a minute.
This is close to how I was taught by a pair of Posin MI Polocks.


Rob Being the head camp fire cook Got our big cast iron skillet out of thr truck and poured din about half a gallon of 10 weight cooking oil as I continued to clean fish, throw then in salt water to soak for a bit. Finally the 10 weight is boiling so we fill a shopping (old days) bag with flour salt and pepper and any other seasoning you like. Some times we will add cheese powder like you sprinkle on pop corn.
We had fried fish and ended up with both empty pails and some clean fish raw in the cooler and some cooked in a second cooler.





Over all we had 22 gallons of fish cleaned (NO LIMIT IN MOST WATERS OF MICHIGN ON BULL HEADS.) In styrofoam coolers we brought home and put in the freezer.

Our folks can that evening with the camper. We all fished all day then put A picnic table in the back of my truck with the cap and bug proofed with PIC the coil bug deterrent. Cleaned fish till all clean washed them and put in the coolers on Ice.
The next two days Rob and I would explore other lakes, buy ice and let mom and dad fish.


Rob and I also went searching for Morels, fidddle heads and other spring goodies.

Monday morning we head for home, put the fish in a salt bath, for about 12 hours and freeze. Call Dads brothers family and say come up next week end for a fish fry.
Once agin Rob is put to work on the week end with the 10 weight oil brown shopping bag with flour, salt, pepper. My I get the grill with apple wood chunks soaked for 24 hours in water to some you well away from the grills bad side and all bugs left the area. Mom and aunt made side dishes and we started cooking the fish.


We all ate till we had budda bellies all most all fish Today every one is gone except my self & 2 sisters, 3 of my uncles daughters and a son.





I miss Rob so badly these days. He would be a big help writing the stories.

Al


----------

